# IT'S HERE!



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey lil homies i went to my hobby store today and they just got the 66 chevy in today it was still in the shipping box when i got there it's bout time!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 21 2010, 04:34 PM~17262252
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


its out its been confirmed in 2 sites


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 21 2010, 07:35 PM~17262260
> *its out its been confirmed in 2 sites
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

It's out big homie i would'nt lie about getting it been waiting to long for this one to come out!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Dueces76 and he got 2 already.


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Get ready to start on my right now because i heard it's a show coming up in aug. in san diego.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

do i smell a 66 impala build off ?????? lol :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 21 2010, 03:58 PM~17262453
> *do i smell a 66 impala build off ?????? lol :biggrin:
> *


I smell that too Gary, other than food :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 21 2010, 06:58 PM~17262453
> *do i smell a 66 impala build off ?????? lol :biggrin:
> *



Yep ! I'm in, and a few of us at Dynasty as well !


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

be nice and show pics please :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

This kit has been out for the last few days


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i got 3 of them already and more on the way


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I JUST BOUGHT ONE AT HOBBYTOWN, NO PICS UNLESS YOU PM ME YOUR NUMBER, MY LADY'S ON VACTION WITH THE CAMERA.

GOOD LOOKING KIT! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 21 2010, 03:58 PM~17262453
> *do i smell a 66 impala build off ?????? lol :biggrin:
> *


does a caprice count its a 66 too :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

gonna go to my hobbytown friday


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

JUST WENT AND PICKED ONE UP :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i just came from hobby town hear an they dont have it yet


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 21 2010, 06:55 PM~17263667
> *i just came from hobby town hear an they dont have it yet
> *


midwest doesnt get shit for a least week


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ya it sucks


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 21 2010, 08:56 PM~17263676
> *midwest doesnt get shit for a least  week
> *


or longer :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

It's a sad life if the highlight of your week is a new kit that came out...




































But I'm guilty of it too. :biggrin: 
Guess I'll have to check out my LHS tomorrow.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 21 2010, 09:56 PM~17263676
> *midwest doesnt get shit for a least  week
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

DAMN!!!! chris when i went today they only had 2 kits in stock but i dont know why they didnt becaues that where i got my from i though all the hobby towns was the same maybe check back 2morrow homie!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

my hobbie town should have them! gets shipments every Tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

whoo syclone is out too


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

Where can I get one?????? :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Who's gonna be the first to do a drop top?I have the vert boots and up tops for the 66 im casting as I speak! Lmk if your interested


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 21 2010, 09:08 PM~17263854
> *X2 :angry:
> *



I feel ya pain homie! I gotta wait too !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i have a hobby town in good ol colorado..... i know what im doin very soon!!! hopefully they got em!!!! :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 21 2010, 08:56 PM~17263676
> *midwest doesnt get shit for a least  week
> *




dang :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fronksy (Sep 26, 2007)

Which website did you guys find the new 66 and 62 because I have looked every where and I cannot find anything.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my hobbytown has 3 ...but 19.99 each ...

is that what all of you paid each?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PAID 18 EACH AT HOBBY SHOP. I DON'T DO HOBBYTOWN USA. :angry: 








































.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im going to get one tonight.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

we doin this buildoff or what???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=228207&st=420

yall already know what mines lookin like :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 22 2010, 04:59 PM~17273482
> *PAID 18 EACH AT HOBBY SHOP. I DON'T DO HOBBYTOWN USA. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


if i can get somewhere else i will ...me and my wife dont like people at ours  

might wait till hobby lobby gets em ...then get 40% off


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn! and it comes out when i have no damn money! :angry: aww well maybe i can just go to hobby lobby and drool and dream. hope they dont kick me out :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 22 2010, 09:00 PM~17274601
> *damn! and it comes out when i have no damn money!  :angry:  aww well maybe i can just go to hobby lobby and drool and dream. hope they dont kick me out  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Clean up on aisle 3. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SO WHO'S GONNA BE THE FIRST TO LAY SUM FANCY PAINT WERK ON THUR BRAND NEW 66 IMPALA STAY TUNED TO SEE WHO IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 22 2010, 04:19 PM~17273713
> *we doin this buildoff or what???
> *



nikka u aint down lets go u and me :biggrin: 

show u a lil something ..time to step it up youngstaaaaaah :cheesy:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

I know it's getting ready to be some bad azz rides come out of this kit because everybody been waiting for this ride for a while im cuting my trunk as i speak!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 22 2010, 06:36 PM~17274937
> *SO WHO'S GONNA BE THE FIRST TO LAY SUM FANCY PAINT WERK ON THUR BRAND NEW 66 IMPALA STAY TUNED TO SEE WHO IT IS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: theres alot of baaaad muthafukas on here that get down faaaawk .....the smoke still hasnt cleared up from pimk regal and pancho build off


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 22 2010, 06:59 PM~17273482
> *PAID 18 EACH AT HOBBY SHOP. I DON'T DO HOBBYTOWN USA. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


LUCKY!!!!! YEA I DONT DO HOBBYTOWN EITHER :angry:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

You not bad yourself homie i like your work!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh id be down for a buildoff on this car....truck guys gotta come outta the woods & break bad on this bitch! :biggrin:  

now i gotta find the fucking thing!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

For how much are they going? I need 2. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

depends on were u get them at


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 22 2010, 10:24 PM~17277171
> *depends on were u get them at
> *


True...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i paid 19.95 for the 2 i got my hobbyshop will be gettin more next week


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 06:09 PM~17275209
> *:biggrin:  theres alot of baaaad muthafukas on here that get down faaaawk .....the smoke still hasnt cleared up from pimk regal and pancho build off
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 21 2010, 11:06 PM~17264671
> *Who's gonna be the first to do a drop top?I have the vert boots and up tops for the 66 im casting as I speak! Lmk if your interested
> *


I'll keep that in mind


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I'll be getting me some at mays club meeting, I told our local guy to get me at least 6, just incase they never come out again


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 22 2010, 04:19 PM~17273713
> *we doin this buildoff or what???
> *












u aint down!!!!!!!!!!!



now this one is clean


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN IT, CALLED ALL MY LOCAL HOBBYSHOPS AND .....






















NOTHING :angry:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lay it Low '66 Impala build off ?

or how about a club v.s. club '66 Impala build off challenge ? :dunno: 


1.Dynasty
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
???????????????? anybody interested?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 09:23 AM~17279072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nikka, bring it :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nikka, its one thang to post pics of real rides, its another to follow threw  



chawper gonna hand you a beat down D lol


naw but for real, i cant wait to get my hands on one of these 66's fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 23 2010, 09:17 AM~17279870
> *nikka, bring it :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

its been brought :biggrin: shiiiiiit leme just get ahold of a cam so we can post the 66


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

let me get one, I may be in the challenge too :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 11:25 AM~17279929
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> its been brought  :biggrin: shiiiiiit leme just get ahold of a cam so we can post the 66
> *


gotta drs appt, ill head to get it.. wouldve last night but got fawkn dizzy! then ill post pics.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

loser has to give up a brand new 66 kit :biggrin: so i can have 2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol wha? didnt know you was tryna place wager :0 im out in that case, i jus wanna do it for fun!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 23 2010, 09:30 AM~17279965
> *lol wha? didnt know you was tryna place wager :0 im out in that case, i jus wanna do it for fun!
> *



ok fuck it ill do it like that i aint skuuuurd


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not scared, just dont got the money to buy another if i lose, its gonna be a simple model then its back to my 1:1,, like i said before ive always wanted to build one


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 23 2010, 09:41 AM~17280050
> *not scared, just dont got the money to buy another if i lose, its gonna be a simple model then its back to my 1:1,, like i said before ive always wanted to build one
> *



lame


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh shit chawper on a roll 

*You ain't down Think I don't know!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 23 2010, 11:45 AM~17281164
> *Oh shit chawper on a roll
> 
> You ain't down Think I don't know!!!
> ...



u want some tooooo fawker  lol :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

just a heads up i will be gettin a case if any of u homies will want any ill let u know when i get them


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 12:03 PM~17281269
> *u want some tooooo fawker      lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: I am waitng for the hopper build off nikka :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 23 2010, 12:29 PM~17281494
> *:twak: I am waitng for the hopper build off nikka  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJokaWo4GG8

i cant find the stupid link  ...........im game


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

All day long nikka I got a 65 for it :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 23 2010, 11:22 AM~17281422
> *just a heads up i will be gettin a case if any of u homies will want any ill let u know when i get them
> *


 :wow: :wave: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 23 2010, 01:02 PM~17281729
> *All day long nikka I got a 65 for it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 .....joe took off with mi 65 :angry: ok i already got a head start ....im busting out tomorrow with it :happysad: lol ill do a g body


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 01:08 PM~17281768
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 .....joe took off with mi 65  :angry: ok i already got a head start ....im busting out tomorrow with it  :happysad:    lol  ill do a g body
> *


Inam game mine is in primer it's on nikka :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 23 2010, 01:10 PM~17281787
> *Inam game mine is in primer it's on nikka  :biggrin:
> *



 i gotta get me a g body


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 23 2010, 12:22 PM~17281422
> *just a heads up i will be gettin a case if any of u homies will want any ill let u know when i get them
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0  what else u got in your storage shed i can use


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 01:15 PM~17281827
> * i gotta get me a g body
> *


Hurry yo ass then nikka


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright fuckers..my 66 may be sportin a truck bed..i got two of those bitches today...say it aint so! :0 :0 

couldve got three..but naaaa....im a builder, not a baller


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm, I would get a couple, but I'm holdin out for the 62. Although, the Syclone is callin my name.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol...i bought 2 66's and three syclone were there too...ill be goin back for those believe me


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 23 2010, 07:55 PM~17285000
> *lol...i bought 2 66's and three syclone were there too...ill be goin back for those believe me
> 
> *


u bought a car over a truck?!?!?!?!?! WTF!! :wow: :biggrin: i have love 4 trucks like u 2, but a bed on a impala, especially the new 66?! dont dis it man! im on the hunt for one, but i just dropped some bread on SAUL's glasshouse promo lot! :happysad:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 23 2010, 08:05 PM~17285072
> *u bought a car over a truck?!?!?!?!?! WTF!!  :wow:  :biggrin:  i have love 4 trucks like u 2, but a bed on a impala, especially the new 66?! dont dis it man! im on the hunt for one, but i just dropped some bread on SAUL's glasshouse promo lot!  :happysad:
> *


I might be crazy enough to do it lol  , if i had the mony to get me a couple


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 23 2010, 07:41 PM~17284898
> *alright fuckers..my 66 may be sportin a truck bed..i got two of those bitches today...say it aint so! :0  :0
> 
> couldve got three..but naaaa....im a builder, not a baller
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :nosad: :loco: :nono: :angel:  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

where u at deuces ....u aint down to loose a 66 kit  .............i heard u say u can outdoo my shit :biggrin:  :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :drama: 
u wont miss a 66 kit from all your kits ,,, break out :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 23 2010, 07:41 PM~17284898
> *alright fuckers..my 66 may be sportin a truck bed..i got two of those bitches today...say it aint so! :0  :0
> 
> couldve got three..but naaaa....im a builder, not a baller
> *


Well this I gotta see...... I just hope you know what you are doing?!?! 
WHen I get my hands on a couple, there is no way, no way I could dream of doing that...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

soon grasshopper soon


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 23 2010, 09:29 PM~17285701
> *soon grasshopper soon
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 










































U AINT DOWN!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 09:31 PM~17285728
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> U AINT DOWN!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :x:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 22 2010, 09:17 PM~17275281
> *LUCKY!!!!!  YEA I DONT DO HOBBYTOWN EITHER :angry:
> *


i dont buy any thing but glue and .sheet plastic no wher else to buy it hear.. the guy at mine is an ass .. i got into it with him case he said models wasnt a hobby .. what an ass


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so sittin around at a hobby shop is a job too eh? lol...sounds like a real asshole!


so NO on the bed of a 66 eh? no to me means yes...so ill do it up :biggrin:  

ill look at the elcamino, to get the right setup


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 21 2010, 09:55 PM~17263667
> *i just came from hobby town hear an they dont have it yet
> *





my hobby shop doesnt have it yet either :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

for yall that cant buy it yet..teaser mockup


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I got mine Friday, stayed up all night gluing. took these pictures Saturday.
nah jus kidding.. I cant get the revel 6 until May. is what my hobby shop says..
I look forward to seeing all the new impalas thats gonna hit these page's..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 24 2010, 08:22 PM~17291570
> *for yall that cant buy it yet..teaser mockup
> 
> 
> ...


the rear wheel wells look off real bad...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I think its just the angle of the moch up.. it will probably line right up, once assembled.
I really want to see one for myself...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

it might just be the angle but damned if it dont look different :dunno: seems too flat across the top, but we finally have a reasonably priced 66 kit , so who am i to bitch, ill be getting a few as soon as hobbytown gets them


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2010, 09:55 AM~17279694
> *Lay it Low '66 Impala build off ?
> 
> or how about a club v.s. club '66 Impala build off challenge ?  :dunno:
> ...


 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

there is a difference...now that i look at it. cant expect it to be perfect, how long did it take to produce it? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2010, 11:55 AM~17279694
> *Lay it Low '66 Impala build off ?
> 
> or how about a club v.s. club '66 Impala build off challenge ?  :dunno:
> ...





shit we gotta get them out here first :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 04:10 PM~17308321
> *shit we gotta get them out here first  :angry:
> *


 :0 WHEN DO WE START


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 06:10 PM~17308321
> *shit we gotta get them out here first  :angry:
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2010, 04:38 PM~17309170
> * :0 WHEN DO WE START
> *



X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2010, 06:38 PM~17309170
> * :0 WHEN DO WE START
> *



Since it's a '66, How about ('6-6) 2010. :biggrin: (thats June 6th,2010) 

That gives everyone else who doesn't have one a chance to get theirs and parts to go with it. Plus time to plan it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2010, 05:47 PM~17309808
> *Since it's a '66, How about ('6-6) 2010. :biggrin:  (thats June 6th,2010)
> 
> That gives everyone else who doesn't have one a chance to get theirs and parts to go with it. Plus time to plan it out. :biggrin:
> ...


im in


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 23 2010, 11:43 PM~17285851
> *i dont buy any thing but glue and .sheet plastic no wher else to buy it hear.. the guy at mine is an ass .. i got into it with him case he said models wasnt a hobby .. what an ass
> *


What hobby shop? I used to live in Cincy so I may know who he is.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 26 2010, 07:54 PM~17309884
> *im in
> *


X66  I need to hit Rick up startin' now!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2010, 07:38 PM~17309170
> * :0 WHEN DO WE START
> *





i would say when everyone that wants to do it, post pics of the kit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2010, 08:47 PM~17309808
> *Since it's a '66, How about ('6-6) 2010. :biggrin:  (thats June 6th,2010)
> 
> That gives everyone else who doesn't have one a chance to get theirs and parts to go with it. Plus time to plan it out. :biggrin:
> ...





sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ive already posted mine...so ill be repping CMBI..hope im not the only one :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Stupid question, but I though you were Dynasty, Drag Lo, MCBA, now CMBI, maybe I just don't keep up....???


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 27 2010, 01:21 AM~17313723
> *Stupid question, but I though you were Dynasty, Drag Lo, MCBA, now CMBI, maybe I just don't keep up....???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry but it made me LOL


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2010, 08:55 AM~17279694
> *Lay it Low '66 Impala build off ?
> 
> or how about a club v.s. club '66 Impala build off challenge ?  :dunno:
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 dynasty aint raady for AZ :cheesy: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :drama:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i went to 3 local hobby shops on the weekend looking for the 66 and or the 62, all 3 places told me.....


neither kit has been released! i said bullshit! i know guys that have them! 1 place called me a liar! the other 2 just said maybe in the states, but it hasnt been released to canada yet!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 27 2010, 09:16 AM~17316488
> *i went to 3 local hobby shops on the weekend looking for the 66 and or the 62, all 3 places told me.....
> neither kit has been released! i said bullshit! i know guys that have them! 1 place called me a liar! the other 2 just said maybe in the states, but it hasnt been released to canada yet!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 27 2010, 11:16 AM~17316488
> *i went to 3 local hobby shops on the weekend looking for the 66 and or the 62, all 3 places told me.....
> neither kit has been released! i said bullshit! i know guys that have them! 1 place called me a liar! the other 2 just said maybe in the states, but it hasnt been released to canada yet!
> *






dont ask for a 66 impala, i went to my local hobby shop askin if and when they will get the new 66 impala in, and the lady there looked it up and was like'' umm........ there was never a 66 impala comeing out, and i said the same shit..''BULLSHIT'' and she looked it up again, and its under 66 chevy 396  not listed as an impala  try that and see what they say  

after clearing that up with that old bat at my hobby shop, they will be in either this week, or next, and the 62 next month :cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I still cant get my hands on them.. I wanted to have soem for the indy show but no luck so far. My dist has not got them in yet..


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2010, 08:37 AM~17316637
> *dont ask for a 66 impala, i went to my local hobby shop askin if and when they will get the new 66 impala in, and the lady there looked it up and was like'' umm........ there was never a 66 impala comeing out, and i said the same shit..''BULLSHIT'' and she looked it up again, and its under 66 chevy 396   not listed as an impala   try that and see what they say
> 
> after clearing that up with that old bat at my hobby shop, they will be in either this week, or next, and the  62 next month :cheesy:
> *




62 WHAT 62 ???? pictures ? :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2010, 08:37 AM~17316637
> *dont ask for a 66 impala, i went to my local hobby shop askin if and when they will get the new 66 impala in, and the lady there looked it up and was like'' umm........ there was never a 66 impala comeing out, and i said the same shit..''BULLSHIT'' and she looked it up again, and its under 66 chevy 396   not listed as an impala   try that and see what they say
> 
> after clearing that up with that old bat at my hobby shop, they will be in either this week, or next, and the 62 next month :cheesy:
> *



i watched him look it up on his computer! we found both kit listing, but his computer said, "not yet released" !

i said, ill get you pics! i know guys in the states anyway with them and they are being built as we speak! i know they have been released! and thats when the 1 store called me a liar! so i took some pics from this site on my cell, and this weekend, im going to go in with them and show them and ask them to call me a liar again! and say, it was nice doing buis with you, hope you enjoyed it cause i wont come back and niether will my friends! then when i finally get my hands on one, im going in there again just to show them and say, got it from someone who doesnt call good customers liars!  :biggrin: hope buis is good! and ill leave! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Apr 26 2010, 10:21 PM~17313723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so did i on that one...lol.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2010, 08:37 AM~17316637
> *dont ask for a 66 impala, i went to my local hobby shop askin if and when they will get the new 66 impala in, and the lady there looked it up and was like'' umm........ there was never a 66 impala comeing out, and i said the same shit..''BULLSHIT'' and she looked it up again, and its under 66 chevy 396   not listed as an impala   try that and see what they say
> 
> after clearing that up with that old bat at my hobby shop, they will be in either this week, or next, and the 62 next month :cheesy:
> *


speaking truth there!!! nowhere on the box does it say *impala*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 27 2010, 01:42 PM~17319698
> *so did i on that one...lol.
> *


So are you CMBI now? Cause a few months ago you were saying Dynasty till you die....so you must be dead...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 27 2010, 01:52 PM~17319807
> *So are you CMBI now?  Cause a few months ago you were saying Dynasty till you die....so you must be dead...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That was :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

so my hobbytown said that revell isnt sendin no more 66 impalas out to the hobbyshops


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 27 2010, 03:07 PM~17319978
> *so my hobbytown said that revell isnt sendin no more 66 impalas out to the hobbyshops
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 27 2010, 05:07 PM~17319978
> *so my hobbytown said that revell isnt sendin no more 66 impalas out to the hobbyshops
> *





oh is it one of those deals, now its been out for what? a week, and now they are gonna stop sendin them................. what the fuck kinda sence does that make?



all i gotta say, is i better get me one or 2 of them bitches, or im gonna be pissed for sure :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2010, 05:07 PM~17321235
> *oh is it one of those deals, now its been out for what? a week, and now they are gonna stop sendin them................. what the fuck kinda sence does that make?
> all i gotta say, is i better get me one or 2 of them bitches, or im gonna be pissed for sure :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

My LHS has like 8 of the 66, but I'm holdin out for the 62. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, mine restocked and got 3 on the shelve & a full box in the back.

Im goin to atlanta tomorrow, so ill be stoppin by hobbytown, and seein if its there..most likely!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 27 2010, 02:07 PM~17319978
> *so my hobbytown said that revell isnt sendin no more 66 impalas out to the hobbyshops
> *



You got my 2 right?  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2010, 05:47 PM~17309808
> *Since it's a '66, How about ('6-6) 2010. :biggrin:  (thats June 6th,2010)
> 
> That gives everyone else who doesn't have one a chance to get theirs and parts to go with it. Plus time to plan it out. :biggrin:
> ...


i guess technically i do have one, i got a 66 body in a junk yard lot from ebay years ago, and its been chillin with a 65 donor kit since, i just need to hit up modelhaus for the bumpers hood and glass if i cant this fuckin kit!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 27 2010, 07:53 PM~17323877
> *i guess technically i do have one, i got a 66 body in a junk yard lot from ebay years ago, and its been chillin with a 65 donor kit since, i just need to hit up modelhaus for the bumpers hood and glass if i cant this fuckin kit!
> *


THE OG 65 ANNUAL HAS THE SAME HOOD, AND EASIER TO FIND....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

waiting for my case of 66 impalas, should be here by this week....already paid for in advance......


damn Canadians always gotta be starting trouble, ahy.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

same here my case will be here friday


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 27 2010, 08:51 PM~17324780
> *same here my case will be here friday
> *


nice, watch out for them Canadian's. aye


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 27 2010, 08:44 PM~17324678
> *waiting for my case of 66 impalas, should be here by this week....already paid for in advance......
> damn Canadians always gotta be starting trouble, ahy.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2010, 06:07 PM~17321235
> *oh is it one of those deals, now its been out for what? a week, and now they are gonna stop sendin them................. what the fuck kinda sence does that make?
> all i gotta say, is i better get me one or 2 of them bitches, or im gonna be pissed for sure :angry:
> *



X 2 cause my lhs said they have some on friday


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

yup my Local Hobby shop said they got 6 in last week but were all on a pre hold sale ! They are now on back order !* With a message posted that this EARLY PRESET SALE RUN* is stated for the promotional hobby chain and will be open for * PUBLIC* sales by *AUG 2010 !* 

Man i never even know the hobby shop had a list ! Fools that work there put their names on it ! The bitches done did the same for the 62  !ASSHOLES !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2010, 10:58 AM~17329711
> *yup  my  Local  Hobby  shop  said  they  got  6  in    last  week  but  were  all    on  a  pre  hold  sale !    They    are  now  on  back  order  !  With a  message    posted  that  this EARLY  PRESET  SALE  RUN    is  stated    for the    promotional  hobby  chain  and  will  be  open  for   PUBLIC  sales  by    AUG 2010 !
> 
> Man  i  never  even  know    the  hobby    shop  had  a  list !  Fools  that  work  there  put their  names  on  it !  The  bitches  done  did  the    same  for  the  62   !ASSHOLES  !
> *


 :wow: hes alive. :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

just talked to revell they said there will be plenty of 66 impalas and 62,s impalas and they r bringin back out the 65 impala and each car will run 1,000000000 of each


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2010, 09:58 AM~17329711
> *yup  my  Local  Hobby  shop  said  they  got  6  in    last  week  but  were  all    on  a  pre  hold  sale !    They    are  now  on  back  order  !  With a  message    posted  that  this EARLY  PRESET  SALE  RUN    is  stated    for the    promotional  hobby  chain  and  will  be  open  for   PUBLIC  sales  by    AUG 2010 !
> 
> Man  i  never  even  know    the  hobby    shop  had  a  list !  Fools  that  work  there  put their  names  on  it !  The  bitches  done  did  the    same  for  the  62   !ASSHOLES  !
> *


EN INGLES POR FAVOR PUTO?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 27 2010, 08:16 AM~17316488
> *i went to 3 local hobby shops on the weekend looking for the 66 and or the 62, all 3 places told me.....
> neither kit has been released! i said bullshit! i know guys that have them! 1 place called me a liar! the other 2 just said maybe in the states, but it hasnt been released to canada yet!
> *


hey linc. I fuckin hate that shit. I used to get that kind of treatment from record shops
and music stores.. fuckin assholes think because they are behind the the counter they are the authority of everything.. fuck that fuckin store.. you tell them that there is 
whole community world mother fuckin wide. that consist of master builders who dont 
take kindly to hobby shop's run by hacks who dis-respect (what should be) valued 
customers! CALLED YOU A LIER.. dude what is the name of that fuckin dump? 
YOU know how powerful the web and words can be! put that shit on blast. take pictures
of that place and post it on layitlow. Get there email address. We will all email there ass.
those fuckers will be terrified to ever step foot in the states again.. you tell them model conventions, car show's ect.. from now on they stay the fuck home.. dude we will have that store giving you free impala's After that. I feel there only chance at redemption?
Is to give you at least one free impala. And an apology.. (THE POMPOUS FUCKS)
HYDROHYPE!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I got a 66 last week and was just going to put it away. Well I couldnt wait so I opened it up. Good thing cause the right wing window had a crack all the way though it. Hopefully they send me a replacement right away.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2010, 10:41 AM~17330125
> *hey linc. I fuckin hate that shit. I used to get that kind of treatment from record shops
> and music stores..  fuckin assholes think because they are behind the the counter they are the authority of everything..  fuck that fuckin store..  you tell them that there is
> whole community world mother fuckin wide. that consist of master builders who dont
> ...



hahaha! usually, i see your posts and think, oh christ! but this one was fucken funny! i dont know the name off the top of my head, but ill find out! its a hobby store i dont offen frequent, but when i do, i drop alot of money! but i will no longer go there! i didnt even want to waist my time driving out there to show the 66 if and when i get 1! but just might! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 28 2010, 11:16 AM~17330475
> *hahaha!  usually, i see your posts and think, oh christ!  but this one was fucken funny! i dont know the name off the top of my head, but ill find out! its a hobby store i dont offen frequent, but when i do, i drop alot of money! but i will no longer go there! i didnt even want to waist my time driving out there to show the 66 if and when i get 1! but just might!  :biggrin:
> *


yea I knew that was a potential can of worms myself. :biggrin: lmao!
but I did feel like they called me a lier! and I do feel like you should not have to pay
for that kit.. I would guess that you probably would have purchased several of the kits
had they been there? admittedly you drop some bucks when it comes to your hobby.
and you didnt sweat the small shit! I know you wont give them any money any more?
I think they should know that they pushed a client away. and they should be giviin
the ultimatum to make it right.. Any way Linc, thanks for not reaming me for my 
tirade! and I still would love that place's address.. I will fuck them up with my
Chatty Kathy valley @3%# BOY shit...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2010, 11:56 AM~17330896
> *yea I knew that was a potential can of worms myself.  :biggrin:  lmao!
> but I did feel like they called me a lier! and I do feel like you should not have to pay
> for that kit.. I would guess that you probably would have purchased several of the kits
> ...



hahahah! ill try and get it for you! and yeah if they had them, depending on how many i would have bought some! as for free shit, im not looking for freebees! im a paying customer! i pay for my shit with no problems doing so! but the guys additude was uncalled for and so was calling me a liar! the shop changes hands offen from what i understand, and for this reason i understand why! if and when they hit canada, i will buy a few of each! i have a couple replicas i wanna do and a few things in mind on other kits so i want them! and will pay for them! but i appriciate your support!  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 28 2010, 12:04 PM~17331002
> *hahahah! ill try and get it for you!  and yeah if they had them, depending on how many i would have bought some! as for free shit, im not looking for freebees! im a paying customer! i pay for my shit with no problems doing so! but the guys additude was uncalled for and so was calling me a liar! the shop changes hands offen from what i understand, and for this reason i understand why!  if and when they hit canada, i will buy a few of each! i have a couple replicas i wanna do and a few things in mind on other kits so i want them! and will pay for them! but  i appriciate your support!    :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2010, 12:15 PM~17331109
> *:happysad:
> *



thats the shortest post i have ever seen from you!! :0 

 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 28 2010, 03:17 PM~17331129
> *thats the shortest post i have ever seen from you!!  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my hobbytown had 3 ...couldnt find anywhere else hobby lobby dont know when they gettin it ...so i got 1 :/

and now i got a 5.00 coupon towards next purchase so ill go get 2nd one for 15.00 i guess


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 28 2010, 01:27 PM~17332327
> *my hobbytown had 3 ...couldnt find anywhere else hobby lobby dont know when they gettin it ...so i got 1 :/
> 
> and now i got a 5.00 coupon towards next purchase so ill go get 2nd one for 15.00 i guess
> ...


Those coupons really help. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 28 2010, 10:20 AM~17329959
> *just talked to revell they said there will be plenty of 66 impalas and 62,s impalas and they r bringin back out the 65 impala and each car will run 1,000000000 of each
> *


Aaaaaaaaa Ron. You do know that number is 1 billion? I don't think any model company has ever made a billion kits of one model , let alone a billion kits total of everything they make.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

for those how cant get/find one....here ya go  

http://cgi.ebay.com/REV4250-1966-Chevy-Imp...=item519255f477

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-PLASTIC-MODEL-K...=item5d28dbc022

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-85-4250-1-25TH-...=item5d28d4707a

last two are kinda high but well worth it if u cant find it at ur local hobby shop


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yes atlanta hobbytown had 1...i didnt get it though. got some more stuff towards resin instead


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 28 2010, 12:17 PM~17331129
> *thats the shortest post i have ever seen from you!!  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 what? you want me to bring kathy back? :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i checked the hobby stores we have here one was sold out and the other one had 1 for $20


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2010, 08:55 AM~17279694
> *Lay it Low '66 Impala build off ?
> 
> or how about a club v.s. club '66 Impala build off challenge ?  :dunno:
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got my three 66 impalas today!! basicly 66 impala on the newer 65 frame!! not to impressed but glad i got mine!! i was kinda hopein to see some custom parts in there with it but none of that!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 29 2010, 09:40 AM~17339378
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 28 2010, 02:04 PM~17332712
> *for those how cant get/find one....here ya go
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REV4250-1966-Chevy-Imp...=item519255f477
> ...


Thanx Tunzafun!!! got mine!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 28 2010, 05:04 PM~17332712
> *for those how cant get/find one....here ya go
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REV4250-1966-Chevy-Imp...=item519255f477
> ...


Good sh!t bro! Just bought one from the first seller. About the same or CHEAPER than my lhs.  I'm ready for the buildoff. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Apr 29 2010, 10:54 AM~17339985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no prob broskis. if i had the extra cheddar id prolly be gettin me one of em :uh:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2010, 02:51 PM~17343210
> *Good sh!t bro! Just bought one from the first seller. About the same or CHEAPER than my lhs.   I'm ready for the buildoff. :biggrin:
> *


I think that EBAY seller is either Lobby Hobby. or an affiliate to them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

They are an online hobby site. They have store fronts in Ebay and Amazon.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 28 2010, 03:04 PM~17332712
> *for those how cant get/find one....here ya go
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REV4250-1966-Chevy-Imp...=item519255f477
> ...


just bought mine fom the top link


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 29 2010, 06:16 PM~17344045
> *just bought mine fom the top link
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I picked up my revel 66 today from a hobby place in reseda..
$18.00


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2010, 08:55 AM~17279694
> *Lay it Low '66 Impala build off ?
> 
> or how about a club v.s. club '66 Impala build off challenge ?  :dunno:
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll have 2 on thursday.... hobby shop here getting it late :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2010, 10:46 PM~17383312
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY MOTHER LOAD :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 4 2010, 01:46 AM~17383312
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Somebody's gonna be busy! :biggrin: 


Good to see you postin here Biggs.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2010, 11:46 PM~17383312
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 pm sent :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 4 2010, 01:46 AM~17383312
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




O......................M..........................G


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

so , am i the only one disappointed with the new 66?  i got mine today and within 5 minutes put it back in the box and tossed it up on the shelf. i applaud revell for bringing a new tool to market, but they could have gotten some of the MAJOR details correct, mainly the shape and pattern of the taillights, they dont look nice at all, almost toylike. the lower valance for the front is also molded to the grille , making painting a pain for some modelers. the promo from 40 years ago was way better detailed IMO. this is just a quickly rehashed 65 .....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 6 2010, 04:35 PM~17411190
> *so , am i the only one disappointed with the new 66?   i got mine today and within 5 minutes put it back in the box and tossed it up on the shelf. i applaud revell for bringing a new tool to market, but they could have gotten some of the MAJOR details correct, mainly the shape and pattern of the taillights, they dont look nice at all, almost toylike. the lower valance for the front is also molded to the grille , making painting a pain for some modelers.  the promo from 40 years ago was way better detailed IMO. this  is just a quickly rehashed 65 .....
> *



I also got 2 66's today and * SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT THE SMALL SHIT ASS PUNCHER ! *

*If you were a modeler your stupid ass would be able to fix the shit that the kit lacks ! *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2010, 07:27 PM~17413594
> *I  also    got  2  66's  today    and   SHUT THE  FUCK  UP    ABOUT    THE  SMALL  SHIT    ASS PUNCHER  !
> 
> If  you  were  a  modeler    your    stupid  ass  would  be  able  to  fix  the  shit  that  the  kit  lacks !
> *


yeh right... how????


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 6 2010, 02:35 PM~17411190
> *so , am i the only one disappointed with the new 66?   i got mine today and within 5 minutes put it back in the box and tossed it up on the shelf. i applaud revell for bringing a new tool to market, but they could have gotten some of the MAJOR details correct, mainly the shape and pattern of the taillights, they dont look nice at all, almost toylike. the lower valance for the front is also molded to the grille , making painting a pain for some modelers.  the promo from 40 years ago was way better detailed IMO. this  is just a quickly rehashed 65 .....
> *


looks like a 66 to me could give a shit about minor details like that, ever heard the term rivet counter look it up


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 6 2010, 07:32 PM~17413665
> *looks like a 66 to me could give a shit about minor details like that, ever heard the term rivet counter look it up
> *


dude its not a minor detail, the taillights are flat and shapeless, they promos at least had the trim and 3-d lenses.... another case of revell rushing something to market... this is what we get then the Chinese are making the molds of american cars.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 6 2010, 07:35 PM~17413697
> *dude its not a minor detail, the taillights are flat and shapeless, they promos at least had the trim and 3-d lenses.... another case of revell rushing something to market... this is what we get then the Chinese are making the molds of american cars....  :uh:  :uh:
> *


meh


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 6 2010, 09:37 PM~17413729
> *meh
> *


This must be a shortin way of saying 


*MAN

EAT SHIT

HORSE FUCKER ! *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2010, 07:40 PM~17413773
> *This  must  be  a    shortin  way  of  saying
> MAN
> 
> ...


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=meh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




youza clown :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

smartass mofo...ibiggrin: thats just plain funny.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2010, 07:24 PM~17382633
> *i'll have 2 on thursday.... hobby shop here getting it late  :angry:
> *












 fuck off hearse....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Don't have the kit but if crucial details are not correct than I'm with Hearse...
I f*king study my ass off when I'm creating or alter parts to get it as right as possible I expect a big model making company like Revell to do the same.

Nevertheless I'm happy with this release.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 3 2010, 01:06 AM~17370892
> *I picked up my revel 66 today from a hobby place in reseda..
> $18.00
> *


 but building it is a ways down the road..I want to do my rag impala that i am getting from the Reverend first!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 7 2010, 01:18 AM~17416481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Slightly off....but nothing too dramatic....that's all?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 7 2010, 04:18 AM~17416481
> *
> 
> 
> ...






looks good enough for me to build


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2010, 06:11 AM~17416867
> *looks good enough for me to build
> *



Yeah , me too. those taillights or any other small detail ain't stoppin' me from buildin' it!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 7 2010, 05:45 AM~17417109
> *Yeah , me too. those taillights or any other small detail ain't stoppin' me from buildin' it!
> 
> *


Me too although I understand the discussion on reproducing a model correctly.
Revell has enough budget, and hopefully the talent, to get it at least for 99% right. I guess there was more dedication back in the days....look at this thread:

AMT 65 vs Revell 65


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 7 2010, 12:41 AM~17416791
> *Slightly off....but nothing too dramatic....that's all?
> *


exactly


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 7 2010, 01:45 PM~17417109
> *Yeah , me too. those taillights or any other small detail ain't stoppin' me from buildin' it!
> 
> *


x-2.....but its not for the europen sale..... hope i can get one anytime


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

now, compare a promo to the new kit and see my frustration...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 7 2010, 12:30 PM~17420307
> *x-2.....but its not for the europen sale..... hope i can get one anytime
> *


www.toms.nl will prolly take a months or so to arrive. 17,95 euro's.
Collectors Choice has a good pricetag on it $14,95 and when you order 2 the shipping will be slightly less. Unfortunately the Greeks fucked up the euro so less dollars for our coin.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 7 2010, 10:52 AM~17420911
> *now, compare a promo to the new kit and see my frustration...
> *


put some modelhaus lenses on it and shut the fuck up...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 8 2010, 06:26 AM~17425312
> *www.toms.nl will prolly take a months or so to arrive. 17,95 euro's.
> Collectors Choice has a good pricetag on it $14,95 and when you order 2 the shipping will be slightly less. Unfortunately the Greeks fucked up the euro so less dollars for our coin.
> *


thanx j.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I've read the complaints about the new 66, and have to say they're not even a big enough problem to worry about. Like Gil says buy some Modelhaus lens and be done. As for Revell , I'm all for them putting out new tools and making cars we want.

Remember the seventies, when a new tool was a Pinto, Gremlin, or other crap from AMC . Yes some are cool for odd ball projects, put they weren't doing cars that would have really took off , like say 50's Old's ,Buick's, Chrysler's, 70's Lincoln's, Cadillac's, stuff all builders could use , from hill billy NASCAR guys to factory stock builders and every thing between.

The last thing that makes me laugh is how people complain about how something isn't exact , then end up doing a build with super detail and paint, then completely ruin the car by putting on a set of Peguses spokes. :uh: 



















































The last part of these rant was paid for by the buy Truscale wheels committee. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HAHAHA GOOD SALES PITCH TRU!!..LOL...SOLD!!! WHERE DO I SIGN???? :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin: finally got my hands on 2 of these!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 8 2010, 10:40 AM~17427923
> *
> 
> The last thing that makes me laugh is how people complain about how something isn't exact , then end up doing a build with  super detail and paint, then completely ruin the car by putting on a set of Peguses spokes. :uh:
> ...


But still...TRUE!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Just checked the New kit with my promo. They are 99.80% exact. Just the scripe is lower than on the promo. Chrome tree looks a little dull. Other than that this is one sweet kit.

don v


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 8 2010, 11:40 AM~17427923
> *I've read the complaints about the new 66, and have to say they're not even a big enough problem to worry about. Like Gil says buy some Modelhaus lens and be done. As for Revell , I'm all for them putting out new tools and making cars we want.
> 
> Remember the seventies, when a new tool was a Pinto, Gremlin, or other crap from AMC . Yes some are cool for odd ball projects, put they weren't doing cars that would have really took off , like say 50's Old's ,Buick's, Chrysler's, 70's Lincoln's, Cadillac's, stuff all builders could use , from hill billy NASCAR guys to factory stock builders and every thing between.
> ...


Shoot me a price again


----------

